# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση με πλακέτα KENDE 80-100S πρόβλημα

## Χρηστος Αγρινιο

Καλημέρα σε ολους

Θα ήθελα και πάλι τη βοήθεια σας, σε μια βλάβη που έπαθε η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση μου καθώς κολλούσα...

(KENDE 80-100S)  ξαφνικά άναψε το κίτρινο λαμπάκι (αυτό άναβει όταν η μηχανή ζεσταίνεται πολυ, μετά απο πολύ χρήση,  θερμική προστασία...)

χθες λοιπόν χωρίς ιδιαίτερη χρήση, άναψε το πορτοκάλι λαμπάκι, και από τότε η ηλεκτροσυγκόλληση δεν ξαναδουλεψε....

στους ακροδέκτες "βλέπω" 1.8 volt και περίπου 0.5 amp....   επάνω στη πλακέτα δεν φαίνεται τίποτε καμένο....

ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο είδα οτι μπορεί για αυτη τη βλάβη να κάηκε το τρανζίστορ k30n60hs, το ξεκόλλησα αλλα δεν ειμαι σίγουρος αν ειναι καμένο...

πως μπορώ να το μετρήσω με ενα απλό πολυμετρο?

υπάρχει κάτι αλλο που θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω?

Ευχαριστώ...

----------

